# 100+ Amps off of a portable generator?? HELP!



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Who says you need 100A ?
Indeed you may not need 100A
what are the loads on these 6 x 20A outlets ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Are you sure that you actually need that much power? Your generator doesn't need to be able to output the total circuit rating, just your actual demand plus a bit of margin. 

Those generators will be noisy at anything but a few dozen feet away with the enclosure. They aren't the most efficient at anything but full load, unless you get an inverter type. 

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/generator-parallel-capability

Cheers!


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I seriously doubt I'll be at full load but I just took 6) 20a circuits and then the amperage of the AC at full capacity and added it together. 

I don't so much care about the noise but I have NO IDEA how to make a generator with a 50amp plug output more than 50amps. If my trailer has a 100am breaker box, how do I connect that to a generator??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You can't make a generator with a 50 amp plug put out more than 50 amps. You would need a larger unit if you need that much power.
You need to determine your actual needs and get a generator the proper size.


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

So what is the point of making a generator that is 17,500 ways which is way more than 50amps and then only give it a 50amp connection?


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

***correction 17,500 watts


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

atlsteve1 said:


> ***correction 17,500 watts


You hard wire it to a transfer switch, or in your case, panel. 

That model has a 30A and 50A plug plus several other outlets. That's more then the rating of the generator. 

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You do not need a transfer switch for a trailer setup. You wire it direct to the panel you install in the trailer.
You would only need a transfer switch if you also wanted and option to plug into power direct from the line and the generator was hard wired. You could still avoid the transfer switch if you just used a cord to connect either to line power or the generator.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

atlsteve1 said:


> I seriously doubt I'll be at full load but I just took 6) 20a circuits and then the amperage of the AC at full capacity and added it together.


It simply does not work that way. You are not even taking voltage into account. You need to be concerned only with wattage.


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Okay I can figure out the exact wattage but let's just say it is equal to more than 50amps. How do I connect it to a generator that only has a 50 amp plug?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

atlsteve1 said:


> Okay I can figure out the exact wattage but let's just say it is equal to more than 50amps. How do I connect it to a generator that only has a 50 amp plug?


You take the front panel off and wire a 100A plug to it. It'll probably void the warranty though. 

The alternative is to use a standby type generator instead that is designed to be hard wired. This is what I'd recommend instead. Less likely to be stolen also. 

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> Okay I can figure out the exact wattage but let's just say it is equal to more than 50amps. How do I connect it to a generator that only has a 50 amp plug?


You don't or you will trip the built in breaker on the generator. You need a bigger generator.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

If you actually need 100A at 240V, then this sort of generator is what you're looking for:
http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/DCA40SSKU4F.htm

But the loads you are describing do not even come close to that much power. As the others have said, high current generator connections are typically hard-wired, not connected with plugs. When high current connections do need to be made temporarily, cam-lock connectors are popular.


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think I need anything 240. AC said 115volt and the rest is tvs, computers, and small electronics. It's a lot of small stuff.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Adding up the breaker handles does not equal the load the generator needs to supply.


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm not following. I don't have equipment that requires 240volt power. Is there something I'm missing in that regard?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

atlsteve1 said:


> I don't think I need anything 240. AC said 115volt and the rest is tvs, computers, and small electronics. It's a lot of small stuff.


Then get one of the inverter type generators. The electricity is much cleaner, compared to the generator your looking at. It's better for the electronics. 

Secondly, they can be tied together, so if one isn't big enough, you can always add a second. Only the ones rated to be parallel will work, only the better brands are. (they don't have to be the same size, but they don't make the cables to match the different models, so you'd have to custom make it.)

Thirdly, they are way more efficient and quiet on partial load then what you're looking at. 

Either way, most can be converted to be used on propane or NG should you choose to. Propane might be easier for you. The standby versions usually come setup for propane or NG or Diesel instead of gasoline. My personal preference is NG, but it might not suite your case. 

Cheers!


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I need 10,802 watts


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

You say the AC needs 1800w max,
That's just 15A max at 120v.
If the rest of the stuff is small stuff like
computors and monitors ?
Then 50A is most likely enough.
If there is currently a 100A connection on it ?
Take it off and put on a 50A.
Try it out,
good chance it will work.
Worse case scenario is breaker will blow on 50A geeny.
But I doubt it !


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

atlsteve1 said:


> I'm not following. I don't have equipment that requires 240volt power. Is there something I'm missing in that regard?


Yes, very much so! Do some research on 240 volt split phase power. Once you've done that you'll start to understand why 50 Amps is a boatload of power. If you need more than that you need to reconsider what you're doing.

You do not want to need anything more than a 50 Amp generator circuit. A portable generator will not be sufficient and you'll get into some serious electrical ugliness. Your trailer setup will no longer be so much portable as semi-movable.


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## patmurphey (May 14, 2013)

This is where it makes sense to pay an electrician to do a load calculation and advise you on connection issues. This website is not a safe place to get that information if you can't properly describe your exact equipment to be connected.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

atlsteve1 said:


> I need 10,802 watts


That's 45A. You can run this from a 50A connection on a portable generator just fine, as long as you can split the load fairly evenly between the two 120V legs.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

a 30kW (37.5kVA) generator at 208volts will get you 104.1 amps.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

KPDMinc said:


> a 30kW (37.5kVA) generator at 208volts will get you 104.1 amps.


About five posts back he says he needs under 11kW. The original request for 100A was very erroneous.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

supers05 said:


> You take the front panel off and wire a 100A plug to it. It'll probably void the warranty though.


Do you have an example of this "100A plug"???

May I ask why you think he needs a 100A feeder?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you have an example of this "100A plug"???
> 
> May I ask why you think he needs a 100A feeder?


I don't think he needs one if you read the whole thread. The OP just kept asking, so I answered. Simple as that. It is not my recommended solution, and I hope that was clear. 

Cheers!


----------



## atlsteve1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah I guess I was missing the basics. All my math was based off 120 but that's clearly wrong. I had every intention of getting an electrician but I was hoping to get a better understanding.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

atlsteve1 said:


> Yeah I guess I was missing the basics. All my math was based off 120 but that's clearly wrong. I had every intention of getting an electrician but I was hoping to get a better understanding.


That's why this site is here... To ask and learn. 

FYI:
Volts * Amps = Watts. 

(multiply at least 15% because all generators are actually rated in VA. Don't worry about understanding this, most computers and other electronics fall well below 10%, so you should be OK. The AC and most Motors will be OK too.)

Cheers!


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you have an example of this "100A plug"???












Pray you never need them. A receptacle, plug, cord connector, and inlet for a full cord set will run around $1,500. After 200 or so actuations you get to replace sleeve sets at $200 each.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Fishbulb28 said:


> Pray you never need them. A receptacle, plug, cord connector, and inlet for a full cord set will run around $1,500. After 200 or so actuations you get to replace sleeve sets at $200 each.


Thanks! Saved me from looking it up. I've seen them before. Just never personally bought one. (as you've mentioned, they are ridiculously expensive.)

Cheers!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

supers05 said:


> Thanks! Saved me from looking it up. I've seen them before. Just never personally bought one. (as you've mentioned, they are ridiculously expensive.)
> 
> Cheers!


I knew they existed, I have just never seen one, nor used one, nor seen one even in the best supply houses, nor ever seen one in use. 
I have a couple of 60A pin & sleeve devices and know they are silly expensive.

My point was recommending one for a small generator install really makes no sense.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> I knew they existed, I have just never seen one, nor used one, nor seen one even in the best supply houses, nor ever seen one in use.
> I have a couple of 60A pin & sleeve devices and know they are silly expensive.
> 
> My point was recommending one for a small generator install really makes no sense.


It doesn't make sense. That's why you only have 50A ones on the generator. Is it possible? Yes. Is it practical? Hell no. But it's available and interesting and once they see the price of the plug would reconsider really quickly....

Then I initially said to hard wire it..... 

PS. I can't even get my wholesalesrs to keep electrical baseboard heaters of higher voltages in stock during winter..... This is the way wholesalers are now. If something doesn't sell within days, they don't stock it.

Cheers!


----------



## CosmicMiami (Feb 2, 2013)

Just passing through here. Would it be advantageous to have two generators? One for the receptacles and lighting and another for the AC unit? Just a thought.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

CosmicMiami said:


> Just passing through here. Would it be advantageous to have two generators? One for the receptacles and lighting and another for the AC unit? Just a thought.


It's possible. Depends on your situation and budget. It can be more fool proof, and easier to setup, but less efficient in some cases. 

The nice thing about parallel inverter type generators, is that you run one, and whenever you need more power, you add another. So you can sorta do what you are asking without splitting the system in 2. (higher efficiency) Downside is that most don't come in 240v variants. 

Cheers!


----------



## JLCollier (Apr 22, 2021)

atlsteve1 said:


> ***correction 17,500 watts


It’s only about 70 amps. And that is peak output with all circuits at maximum load. Which means you may be able to run a 50 amp 240 volt welder and a 20 amp 110v grinder, and a 500w flood light at the same time. But don’t bet on the breaker maintaining contact. As to your other questions: you don’t have to run the whole box on the same line. Since it is all synchronous, you could use the duplex outlets together with the 220. Each of the duplex outlets should be isolated and running off of separate legs of the 220 split phase. Meaning that if you take a multi meter and probe the small slot on the 110 duplex with one Lead and probe both of the vértice slots of the 220 plug, you will get voltage (220) on one and 0 on the other. Or with the generator off, and nothing plugged in, check the ohms between the 110 duplex and the 220 slots. You should get close to zero ohm between some combinations. The higher ones or open lines you isolate from each other. Connect the ones near 0 on the smallest unit of ohms you can measure. Anything over 0.75 ohms goes with a different circuit. Do not connect different circuits together. Do not do any of this unless you have a grasp of the language and principles involved. Do not do any of this expecting a perfect outcome. Do not do this if you are not familiar with split phase 220. Never run your generator at max output continuously. Always use at least 2 times the necessary gauge wire when playing with mobile setups. Always use abrasion and cut resistant shielding on mobile applications. I cannot be held liable for your failure to test the circuits properly or inability to grasp the danger inherent when fooling with electricity.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Reply to a 4 year old thread.


----------

